# attic find



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Any Ideas on values?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, what were you doing in my attic, coach!!! Now gimme back my cars!!! :lol: Nice find!! 

I don't know values, but they all look like they're in good condition!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

You know, I read about these attic finds. I keep looking in my attic....Nuthin
Great haul and some nice colors to boot.

-Paul


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

coach61 said:


> Any Ideas on values?


$19.95...4 da' lot...:freak:

WOW!!! GREAT "Finds"...green w/ envy!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: WOW ! And several of those look like they're Vibrators- not T-Jets ! Quite the find


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> :thumbsup: WOW ! And several of those look like they're Vibrators- not T-Jets ! Quite the find


Most are Vibes most run right off too 


Dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice catch and I think that pick-em-up truck is really cool too.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

The Jag and Merc vibes with original glass would be $25-$40 each. The Vibe Corvette $40-$50+ if uncut, cases with labels probably about $20 each, Police car $40-$50, Ford Pickup Truck $50+ if uncut. A few hundred bucks altogether


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, what a load of junk coach, they ain't worth much.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

You got to be kiddin' me.... the police car with logos intact might (like would) go for a bit above $50. Merc and Jag vibes are generally modest value cars particularly with windshields busted, but the wine color (if it is) is a bit of a sleeper. Vibe hot rods with 4 pipes worth something. Station wagon is a keeper even if tan. Is that a slate and olive color tjet too? And a non-tan pickup!!!!!!

Alright, whose primo collection did that stuff come from? I love old vibes and anything standard green or blue..... that stuff could get me in TROUBLE quick. If you are looking to sell some, I am an easy mark.  So if you called.... 

Jeff


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Is that an original black molded Hot Rod Coupe there in the group? Now that one surely outshines the rest in value perhaps but who knows. Wine colors are desirable or used to be I think. I can't put a value on each car but there is some really, really good stuff there with those Vibes and T-jets.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow thats some bunch you got there. :freak:

Good for you bro :thumbsup:

If I had a choice in there, i'd like the red police car then the black hot rod. I have money too, so......


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

nice haul! personal fave is the Falcon...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wait, there must be some mistake....


The gem of the collection has GOT to be that original General Lee. 
_least, that's my favorite_


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats the Ideal Gen Lee not the AFX version.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

THATs exactly right!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

But Rich... It's not a tyco!?!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It fits a Tyco.










This one was kinda rough. Well....... I guess it still is.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

i like that tex...thanks for the tip


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL Awesome! Mopar or No Car !


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

x drool x

ermm...300.00?

Nicey hauly!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> x drool x
> 
> ermm...300.00?
> 
> Nicey hauly!


welcome back Joe, missed ya


----------

